# DWA Norfolk/Suffolk/Cambridgshire/Lincolnshire



## Guitar Legend (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have been looking up dwa license's and whats involved in getting one, i am not planning on applying for a couple of years yet but would like as much advice as possible also each council is differnet in terms of license cost some people say the license can be as little as £100 for the year some say its as much as £2000, i would love for dwa license holders in my area to let me know how they got on with there local councils and if anyone would be willing for them to let me come and visit to see there animals and how they have gone about building there enclosures within the guidlines of the dwa licencensing rules.
Any advise is welcomed i am located in kings lynn so if anyone in the area keeps venemous i woud love to see ya setup etc.
Just to confirm i aint no weirdo just want some good advise and help from those with more experience!!


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Didnt you sell a boa because it was to aggresive?


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

azza23 said:


> Didnt you sell a boa because it was to aggresive?


:lol2:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Southerncopperhead said:


> :lol2:


no i wernt having a dig at him, just some people think they can keep a snake for a couple of months and get a DWA, I'm sure you need to prove your experience, and i want a DWA in the future but ive been keeping for years and am knowere near ready, but fair play to the OP for getting the info now, and good luck.


----------



## Guitar Legend (Nov 12, 2011)

*Dwa*

Yeah wanna keep snakes, but this wont be for a couple of years, yes i did sell that boa only as it was taken on with the understanding that i was not gonna keep it, if it was up to me i would still have it now she was loverly real pretty snake :sad: and thats why i am asking now as i want as much experience and knowledge as possible before i apply and feel that i am ready as i know what dangers it entails and risks too. This is not something i am taking lightly and thats why i want any dwa guys in the area to help and advise as best as possible i would also like to see other peoples set ups etc and if possible for someone to train me in handling them and move them from viv to rub when cleaning out etc!!


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

Guitar Legend said:


> Yeah wanna keep snakes, but this wont be for a couple of years, yes i did sell that boa only as it was taken on with the understanding that i was not gonna keep it, if it was up to me i would still have it now she was loverly real pretty snake :sad: and thats why i am asking now as i want as much experience and knowledge as possible before i apply and feel that i am ready as i know what dangers it entails and risks too. This is not something i am taking lightly and thats why i want any dwa guys in the area to help and advise as best as possible i would also like to see other peoples set ups etc and if possible for someone to train me in handling them and move them from viv to rub when cleaning out etc!!


I have no experience in dwa snakes,but you say you got rid of boa?have you got any other snakes you can practice on with a hook in your spare time while waiting for someone to teach you(if they will:whistling2one way of practicing with a hook?

I allways get the impression that 80% of the time people jump into dwa snakes because they have had boa's etc........I have kept/breed gtp had big snakes/lizards, been into crocodiles for the past 4-5 years also know someone with dwa snakes and f:censor: me as much as I love them and research on them,not for me yet!!

hope you find all experience,info you can but even a couple of years is that enough?

only my view!!:2thumb:


----------



## Guitar Legend (Nov 12, 2011)

*Dwa*

I have boa's, pythons also have a burm and blood python, i have kept snakes for a little while now and ever since a child i have been fasinated by venomous snakes and would never jump into keeping venomous snakes its something i have aways wanted to do but i may never do (if that makes sense) i have read up on dwa needs and specifications but i think like with anything unless ya talk to people with experience and history and learn from them no matter how much reading and research you do it does not account for much in comparasin to experience i may even decide its something i will never be confident with and never decide to keep them but unless i see for myself what they are like to handle and see how other people do it i will never know, i will always have a love for them even if i dont keep them.
Does that make sense!!


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

I also do not keep venomous snakes. But i do plan to and i have been solidly researching, watching and studying for months now.
my personal opinion is just because you have had pythons and boas means nothing, most venomous snakes are slender and extremely fast! so your better off keeping false water cobras, baron's racers, water snakes, rat snakes anything slender and very very fast also if it has a stroppy attitude is good aswell.
if the snake isn't venomous you will never treat it as a venomous snake, because in your mind you will subconsciously know that it can't kill you so you will never be mentally prepared to deal with a true hot until you get or handle an actual venomous snake.
also the hope of getting a fixed mentor is very slim, so training are are your best bet.

don't know if it has helped but these are my thoughts..

good luck


----------



## Guitar Legend (Nov 12, 2011)

*dwa*

Very good point buddy i will def look into getting some of the species that u mentioned, i have aways thought along the same lines that you do, that unless ya handle one there is nothing to prepare you as like u said all the snakes that we keep could never kill u, i do hope someone will help mentor me as i dont think i will ever gain enough confidence through teaching myself!!
There must be someone out there willing to help me.
I will find someone eventually just a matter of time and in the meantime i can research and learn as much as i can.

Are there any other breeds of snakes you would recommend keeping to help prepare.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Guitar Legend said:


> Very good point buddy i will def look into getting some of the species that u mentioned, i have aways thought along the same lines that you do, that unless ya handle one there is nothing to prepare you as like u said all the snakes that we keep could never kill u, i do hope someone will help mentor me as i dont think i will ever gain enough confidence through teaching myself!!
> There must be someone out there willing to help me.
> I will find someone eventually just a matter of time and in the meantime i can research and learn as much as i can.
> 
> Are there any other breeds of snakes you would recommend keeping to help prepare.


king rats, all boiga species, mangroves, cat eyes etc, wich are actually venemous but are not on the DWA, beauty snakes, if you can find an aggresive one,, amazon tree boas are good,


----------



## Guitar Legend (Nov 12, 2011)

*dwa*

Thanks buddy, do you know anyone in my area that may sell them

Regards Jon.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Guitar Legend said:


> Thanks buddy, do you know anyone in my area that may sell them
> 
> Regards Jon.


Mhhhhhhhhhh Strange??????

Anyone else think that:gasp:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Guitar Legend said:


> Thanks buddy, do you know anyone in my area that may sell them
> 
> Regards Jon.


you cant just go out and buy them, boigas especially require very specific husbandry and arnt that easy to keep, i only suggested them because ther a good step up, and can get you used to a hook, but by no means forgiving snakes and a bite off one can cause some damage, just keep researching mate, be a book worm for a couple of years,


----------



## Guitar Legend (Nov 12, 2011)

*dwa*

Ok buddy your perhaps right on that one just been looking up bites from bioga it looks pretty nasty, i will def get one but will be sure to do alot of home work first !!


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

yes as stated boiga species do have very specific husbandry needs and they can be very fiesty a good snake for training but as said keep others first, and the species that i said and the species azza said pretty much cover most commercially available non dwa snakes.

keep us upated on what choices you make


----------



## Guitar Legend (Nov 12, 2011)

*Dwa*

Cheers buddy,

Gonna look into all the species that where mentioned and do a little more research first then make a choice but will keep ya posted!!

Thanks again.


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't go out and buy a mangrove either. I have recently gone the other way, experience with various colubrids to a 10ft retic, what a difference! If your used to strong heavy bodied snakes then you really need to get some experience colubrids. You will be amazed at their speed.

My Barons were in a temp viv and today I was setting up their new vivs, moved the temp viv which had a small hole blocked at the back, didn't cover it completely again (thought I had) then saw one snake half out of the hole. Tried to tease it out then block again but didn't work. When I eventually hooked and tailed it and got it back in the viv the other one was halfway out! Was a fun 15 minutes


----------

